# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Article]Formulaire avec un champ AutoInc sur un serveur SharePoint

## aityahia

Bonjour, 

je viens de publier mon premier article :*Formulaire avec un champ AutoInc sur un serveur SharePoint* 



> Il est parfois ncessaire d'attribuer un numro automatique pour vos formulaires InfoPath enregistrs sur un serveur SharePoint. Nous allons vous montrer dans ce tutoriel comment y arriver sans aucune ligne de code. nous allons prendre un cas pratique qui est celui d'un bon de commande interne.


http://aityahia.developpez.com/tutor...champ-autoinc/

A vous de commenter  :;): .

----------


## pof78

Merci beaucoup ! 
Tuto trs clair et trs utile.

POF78

----------


## sms81

Merci pour ce tutoriel.

J'ai un petit souci : lorsque je dfinis des rgles, je n'ai pas la possibilit de choisir l'option "Nombre d'occurences"  et pourtant je travaille bien sous Infopath 2007.

Est-ce normal?

----------


## aityahia

Procdez comme suit :

Dans la fentre de condition slectionnez un champ ou un groupeChoisissiez  la source de donnes GetIds tout en haut de la fentre.Slectionnez nombre d'occurrence en bas de la fenetre.

tiens moi inform.

a+.

----------


## sms81

::ccool:: 

C'est rgl, merci pour ton coup de main.

----------


## thom07lamy

Merci pour ton article, il m'a beaucoup aid pour dvelopper mon formulaire.

----------


## aityahia

> Merci pour ton article, il m'a beaucoup aid pour dvelopper mon formulaire.


 ::ccool::  je suis ravi de l'apprendre.

----------

